# What brand rims are on this Jetta?



## Cryptic_Snow (Dec 2, 2008)

The description said 19-Inch KICKER 5-Spoke Wheels, but that has to be a typo right? Kicker is an audio/speaker company.


----------



## red rockit (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: What brand rims are on this Jetta? (Cryptic_Snow)*

Yep, 19in solo barics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blazenbass713 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: What brand rims are on this Jetta? (red rockit)*

i sell kicker car audio products, the put a sticker on each center cap of the rim. maybe try pulling them off and perhaps there is a brand name underneath..


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: What brand rims are on this Jetta? (Cryptic_Snow)*

moda r6


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: What brand rims are on this Jetta? (red rockit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red rockit* »_Yep, 19in solo barics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


rofl....


----------



## Cryptic_Snow (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: What brand rims are on this Jetta? (Cryptic_Snow)*

What is the bold pattern on the type IV Jetta? Got to find out if these rims would fit.

Width: 9J 
Bolt Pattern: 5 x 4.50 or 5 x 114.3

Diameter: 19 inches


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: What brand rims are on this Jetta? (Cryptic_Snow)*

not without adapters.
your car is 5x100.
you might want to search for some new wheels. 
These arent exactly a goldmine, and your going to need $250 in adapters to make them work
You could find a set of similar looking wheels pretty easily


----------

